# YOU TUBE- what is the meaning?



## kerthivasan (Feb 27, 2007)

what is the meaning of the name "YOU TUBE"?

y did they chose such a peculiar name?

any reason?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 27, 2007)

i don't think there is any reason for it


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 27, 2007)

Tube is common slang for television. (due to the "picture tube" in the, most probably)

YouTube would mean something like a "TV in your hands"

this is all a guess, obviously


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 27, 2007)

why your name kerthi, why the guy posting above known as led_sankar, why me call myself here hailgautam,
why this forum is thinkdigit, a simple reason the person having the authority to name liked it :*)


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

[off topic]
You means You yarr  

Tube means Tube
[/off topic]


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 27, 2007)

very funny question.. why my name is Amitava why not SAM SERIOUS


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 27, 2007)

wat does vasan in your name mean? is it means chutney.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

why not mail to 

Chad Hurley, Founder & CEO
Steve Chen, Founder & CTO
Jawed Karim, Founder & Advisor

of YouTube.com


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 27, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> a simple reason the person having the authority to name liked it :*)



In business, just liking a name is not enough. A lot of thought goes behind what seems like a trivial issue to us


----------



## desertwind (Feb 27, 2007)

@hailgautam, @amitava82, @sysfilez: this is not the best way to deal with a newbie.

@kerthivasan: Youtube means you broadcast yourself. It was started as a medium for people to share their personal videos.


----------



## lalam (Feb 27, 2007)

YouTube simply must means your television


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 27, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> @hailgautam, @amitava82, @sysfilez: this is not the best way to deal with a newbie.
> 
> @kerthivasan: Youtube means you broadcast yourself. It was started as a medium for people to share their personal videos.


thanks desertwind.

even though there are many people cricize others there also few good people like u who encourage newbies.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 27, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> @hailgautam, @amitava82, @sysfilez: this is not the best way to deal with a newbie.
> 
> @kerthivasan: Youtube means you broadcast yourself. It was started as a medium for people to share their personal videos.


I agree. What you wanted to say could have been said politely.


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 28, 2007)

which dictionary says Youtube=you broadcast yourself?


----------



## desertwind (Feb 28, 2007)

The slogan. (Broadcast yourself)

tube is a synonym for TV.


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 28, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> @hailgautam, @amitava82, @sysfilez: this is not the best way to deal with a newbie.
> 
> @kerthivasan: Youtube means you broadcast yourself. It was started as a medium for people to share their personal videos.



Did not know, I naming myself as *hailgautam* would hurt the feelings of a newbie (apprentice now) and a wise old owl.

well..........I request you guys to rise over your (afraid to add any adjective here for further hurting your) feelings and accept the truth. What ever I said was towards the question:  *y did they chose such a peculiar name?* 

Sorry to say but, I did not realize that it could be construed to be a personal attack on any one, which I do not wish to endeavor.

@led_shankar Yes, I agree totally that a lot of thought goes into naming anything, but they are all secondary. The liking of the person who got to name is indisputably the most important reason. First the name is chosen ant then the logic is thought.

Take the example of my name- I was named Gautam by my dad- at the time of my registration to school, But the original name at the "namakaranm" was given by my mom's mom - You would enjoy it -

Venkata Shubhra Shanta Srinivasa Somayajulu......

but now I am known as Gautam.....

primary reason my dad, who had the authority - like this name or should I say rather disliked the original name

Why only Gautam - that is my *Gotram - *secondary reason or the logic behind the name......
Please let me know should you have any questions or concerns*.
*


----------



## desertwind (Feb 28, 2007)

@hailgautam: What you've said may be correct. Usually people will name the product, then they will relate it to something logical.

But what i said, the way you conveyed it in the first message was quite not a good way to treat a newbie in the forum. As an experienced guy, you could've done it better.

That's what you've done just now.


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 28, 2007)

named by some tubelight company


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Lol...Poor guy wanted a simple answer...instead he's getting truck loads of crazy "gyan"


----------



## kerthivasan (Feb 28, 2007)

thank u guys very much


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> why your name kerthi, why the guy posting above known as led_sankar, why me call myself here hailgautam,
> why this forum is thinkdigit, a simple reason the person having the authority to name liked it :*)



hi hi


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you guys know why Apple was named as such?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 29, 2007)

nope.. But i know u r eager to tell us even if we wont ask..  .. Neways google is always der


----------



## aryayush (Mar 29, 2007)

No, I am not.

It is just a very interesting bit of trivia that I thought I would share.


----------

